# BRP card delivery



## sunshinediamond (Aug 21, 2014)

Hiyya...My application was approved today and I was told I would receive my card in 5-10 working days..In the sheet,it says during delivery, proof of ID will be needed..I live in accommodation so the reception always collects mail,would the courier give the mail to the reception or do I really need to collect it myself ? 

thanks for your answers


----------



## sunshinediamond (Aug 21, 2014)

I think my question was overlooked. Would really appreciate an answer  xx


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You could try calling the courier to inquire as to what their procedure is in situations like yours.

Contact DX Group (the courier used by the Home Office for delivery of BRPs) here.


----------

